# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  7 ngôi làng đẹp như tranh vẽ ở châu Âu

## somitb18

*7 ngôi làng đẹp như tranh vẽ ở châu Âu* 
 *Những  ngôi làng trên khắp châu Âu mang vẻ đẹp quyến rũ như trong những câu  chuyện cổ tích đã trở thành cảm hứng bất tận cho nhiều   thế hệ khách du lich tìm đến khám phá.*
*1. Ngôi làng Tellaro, Italy* 
 **     Những con đường ngoằn nghèo lên đến đỉnh núi và một bến cảng nhỏ bé đã góp phần bảo vệ Tellaro khỏi làn sóng du lich đại trà từng nuốt chửng các thị   trấn ven biển khác của Liguria như Vernazza và Portofino. Ngôi làng hút hồn du khách bởi khung cảnh vô cùng thanh bình với những dãy nhà màu pastel dịu dàng nằm trên các   vách đá cheo leo. 
*2. Ngôi làng Bibury, Anh* 
 **     Khu vực đồi Cotswold được mệnh danh là Vùng đất sở hữu vẻ đẹp tự nhiên  nổi bật ở phía Tây Nam nước Anh và một trong những ngôi làng đáng yêu  nhất vùng này là Bibury, nơi đồng cỏ xanh tươi giáp khu   nhà cổ bằng đá với mái dốc dựng đứng. Sông Coln là dòng sông nhỏ êm  đềm chảy qua làng, góp phần tạo nên khung cảnh nên thơ như tranh vẽ cho  ngôi làng. Du khách đến đây sẽ bị hấp dẫn bởi phong cảnh   êm đềm, thơ mộng cùng những kiến trúc đá lâu đời và đẹp mắt. Tuy nhiên  điểm hấp dẫn nhất của ngôi làng này là Arlington Row, biệt thự cổ kính được xây dựng vào thế kỷ 17.   Bibury từng được kiến trúc sư nổi tiếng William Morris miêu tả là “Ngôi làng đẹp nhất nước Anh”. 
*3. Ngôi làng Hallstatt, Áo* 
 **     Hallstatt là thành phố nằm ở phía bắc nước Áo, tọa lạc bên hồ  nước đẹp nhất thế giới và được bao bọc bởi dãy núi Alps mờ sương. Cảnh  quan tuyệt đẹp làm say đắm lòng người, chính vì thế mà   người ta ví thành phố Hallstatt như “Viên ngọc của nước Áo”. 
    Ngôi làng nhỏ nhắn này hút khách bằng phong cảnh thơ mộng, những ngôi  nhà gỗ nằm tựa lưng vào sườn đồi, những tháp nhà thờ và các quán trọ cổ  soi bóng xuống lòng hồ Hallstatter See trong xanh.   Đến Hallstatt, du khách không chỉ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh sắc thơ  mộng của ngôi làng cổ mà còn có thể thăm vựa muối đầu tiên của thế  giới, chiêm ngưỡng ngôi nhà xương Beinhaus,   trượt tuyết và thăm động Dachstein… Hallstatt đã được công nhận là một trong các di sản thế giới của UNESCO. 
*4. Ngôi làng Folegandros, Hy Lạp* 
 **     Folegandroslà một ví dụ điển hình của những thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng của  Hy Lạp với làn nước trong vắt, những ngôi nhà sơn trắng được trang trí  những bông hoa đầy màu sắc, những con đường quanh co   nhỏ, những nhà thờ truyền thống ở Hy Lạp với mái vòm mang màu xanh  tươi sáng, và cả những bãi biển êm đềm, sóng nước xanh ngọc bích lấp  lánh trong ánh nắng ấm áp. Ngôi làng sẽ đem đến cho du khách   cảm giác thật yên bình và ấm áp. 
*5. Làng Colmar, Pháp* 
 **     Làng Colmar của Pháp thực sự là một xứ sở diệu kỳ dễ dàng làm say đắm  lòng người với những ngôi nhà nhỏ nhắn được trang trí bằng những khóm  hoa nho nhỏ soi bóng bên dòng sông. Ngôi làng cổ này được   bảo tồn khá tốt cho đến ngày nay và lối kiến trúc chịu ảnh hưởng của  Pháp và Đức. Ngôi làng này sở hữu rất nhiều ngôi nhà gỗ xinh đẹp và được  du khách ví như là “Venice thu nhỏ”. Du khách tới đây   nên tham quan thị trấn bằng thuyền mới có thể cảm nhận hết vẻ đẹp và  phong cách riêng biệt của làng Colmar. 
*6. Làng chài Reine, Na Uy* 
 **     Nằm ở phía Bắc của Vòng Bắc cực, Rein là một làng chài xinh xắn thuộc  quần đảo Lofoten, một khu vực của vùng Bắc Âu xinh đẹp. Du khách đến đây  sẽ bị thu hút bởi cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên bình dị và   trong lành thuần khiết đến vô cùng. 
    Hiện nay, để phục vụ du lịch, nhiều cabin sơn màu đỏ tươi sáng của ngư dân (còn gọi là rorbuer)  nơi đây đã được chuyển đổi thành những khu nhà xinh xắn dành cho những  du khách nghỉ   chân. Mặc dù nằm ở vùng đất xa xôi, song hàng năm có tới hàng nghìn du  khách tới thăm ngôi làng này. Tờ báo lớn nhất của Na Uy có tên là  Allers từng bình chọn Reine là ngôi làng đẹp nhất Na Uy vào   những năm cuối 1970. 
*7. Telč, Cộng hòa Séc* 
 **     Telč là thành phố đẹp như tranh vẽ ở phía nam Moravia, gần Jihlava, tại Cộng hòa Séc.  Được xây dựng từ năm 1315, thành phố Telč có 1 lâu đài và 1 quảng  trường dài ở trung   tâm, nơi có các nhà xây theo kiểu kiến trúc Phục Hưng đến giờ vẫn được  bảo quản tốt. Tất cả các nhà của khu trung tâm thành phố này đã được  UNESCO đưa vào danh sách Di sản thế giới từ năm 1992. 
    Đến du ngoạn tại thành phố Telč, ngoài khu quảng trường ở  trung tâm thành phố và tòa lâu đài cùng các nhà thờ, du khách cũng có  thể tới thăm bảo tàng mang tên họa sĩ Jan Zrzavý và nhà   bảo tàng chi nhánh của Viện bảo tàng quốc gia ở Praha_._ 
   Đặt tiệc catering   _Theo: dantri.com.vn_

----------


## dung89

Trời ạ mấy ngôi làng ở châu Âu đẹp lý tưởng luôn, bao giờ làng mình mới đẹp thế đây  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## chocobo11

*Làng chài Reine, Na Uy  đẹp mê hồn chỉ mong 1 lần được đến đây*

----------

